# Proper lighting over a 20g long?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I tried a 65w bulb, but it doesnt make it look bright enough in my opinion, and i have a 96w bulb over it now, but i'm getting some hair algae.

Any ideas?


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nope not a clue. We need more detail than just your lighting. Like tank parameters, fertilizing dosing regimen, photo period, co2 (if so what is the source).


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

96w PC 36 inch fixture, coralife. 
zero in pretty much everything.
PPS Pro proper to tank size.
Co2 = DIY
Ehiem 2213 classic + powerhead with sponge filter


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

Not to thread hijack but I was about to post a similar question. I am running a 65w cfl over my 20 long right now and I am thinking of switching out also. I was thinking of going with dual 39w T5 HO from a 36 inch fixture from Catalina. They have a 30 inch fixture with dual 24w T5 HO but I was not sure if 48w was going to be enough. I am running pressurized co2 now and dosing with seachem liquid ferts.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah, im running 65w of pc over my tank and it definitely doesn't look bright enough compared to 130w over my 29g. 

id probably just upgrade to a second 65w bulb and bring the total to 130w over the tank, that will let you grow anything.

either that or the catalina fixture sounds good, ive heard that t5 is very good, and since the tank isn't too deep then you'll be able to grow a great foreground. once i upgrade i'll let you know how the tank looks


----------



## Kozy (Feb 16, 2009)

I have one Coralife 30' Plant Fixture(Two Bulbs) over mine and its fine.


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

Yesterday I added a 48w T5 HO unit over the tank along with the 65w cfl fixture. First time I have ever had plants pearl.  Over 5.5w per gallon. I am running it at 8 hours per day now to see how it goes for a few weeks.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tobias said:


> Yesterday I added a 48w T5 HO unit over the tank along with the 65w cfl fixture. First time I have ever had plants pearl.  Over 5.5w per gallon. I am running it at 8 hours per day now to see how it goes for a few weeks.


are you running all 5.5w/g for 8 hours straight? in the beginning id probably just use the t5 as a noon burst and then slowly make the transition to both of them being on for 8 hours with an hour of dawn/dusk effect in the beginning and end.

btw, which one looks brighter, the 65pc or the 48w t5ho?


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

monkeyruler90 said:


> are you running all 5.5w/g for 8 hours straight? in the beginning id probably just use the t5 as a noon burst and then slowly make the transition to both of them being on for 8 hours with an hour of dawn/dusk effect in the beginning and end.
> 
> btw, which one looks brighter, the 65pc or the 48w t5ho?


I probably should cut down on it some or I will get algae. I just wanted to see if I could get away with it since my baby tears seems to be going into over drive. 

Comparing the two I think the 65 cf looks brighter even though it sits a bit higher. That being said the 48 T5 HO seems to have more consistent light over a larger area in the tank. If I had to do it over again I would have gone with four 24w T5 HO.


----------

